# New - Mr. Solo is here



## Solo

I'm new here and not a gun-toting dude.

I just got my Kimber solo an hour ago. I went to Cabela to buy a fishing reel for the opening.
I overheard the salesman talking about 1 solo delivered at the back .
I drop my fishing reel and asked the guy if I can look at it. I did not give him a chance to open the new box
and gve my credit card to pay it. He said I'm lucky to have it 'cause there are few who are looking but ran out of patience & picked another gun to buy.

My first gun - I hope I don't use it!!


----------



## berettabone

Then sell it to someone who will, I mean, that's what they are for.......


----------



## fuzzyjon79

I hope you don't have to use it (in self defense) either, but take it to the range and give it a whirl! Congratulations, the Second Amendment is a GREAT privilege!


----------



## Solo

what i meant.....i hope no one cross my path premeditated - rapist - serial - felon - drunk - high & invade my home & my family...atleast i have one chance.

i lived in the northeast community (new england area) through out my life, 365 days my house & cars are unlocked. I don't remember a crime or murder happened in my little town.

About 3 years ago, I bought a vacation house in south miami - a few minutes away from key largo. what a different place - Beautiful house, waterfront - sunshine
but invironment a little different - i don't feel secure. Solo came to my mind.


----------



## Shipwreck

Have you fired it yet?


----------



## Solo

Shipwreck said:


> Have you fired it yet?


Not yet -- i'm just stunned I got a solo -- i guess I'm in the right place and in the right time ---i heard people all over that they can't get this gun - they don't make enough to satisfy the consumer.
I really don't know the zhyte behind kimber's marketing. Does not make sense at all.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Had one a while back when it first came out and didn't like it.

Not the best choice for a first handgun IMO, but hopefully you like it.


----------



## barstoolguru

Welcome to the forum and congrads on the gun purchase. May you never have to use it but what a sense of security


----------



## Solo

i know, not everyone will like kimber.
however, my friend bought a Karh Pm9 yesterday - i like the look and the durability(that everyone were saying) but i like the size & feel of the kimber.


----------



## yeti

Neat gun! Solo's are very difficult to find around my area. Congratulations on your score!
Take it to the range and shoot it and let us know how you like it. Be mindful of the ammunition requirements. If you aren't happy, you can always sell it for every dime that you paid.


----------



## Russ

*Time For Reality Check*

New Kimber Solo owner

I am going to be brutally honest and you are not going to like what I have to say but if you bought the Kimber Solo to protect your loved ones box it up and beg Cabelas for a store credit. I have shot a Kimber Solo and I speak from first hand experience when I say the Kimber Solo is a disaster. Reliability is zero and I am nor exaggerating. I am an experienced shooter and I was unable to fire successfully one round with out the paper weight jaming.

Read reviews from other shooters who have fired the Kimber Solo. I don't find a handful of internet reviews much credence but when the reports are virtually all the same in the negative you have to listen.

Sorry for the reality but it is a disservice to you if the truth was kept from you.

Russ


----------



## yeti

I have heard that the Solo can be very particular about what it is fed, and that is stated in the owner's manual. That being said, all new designs can experience initial problems. For me, it is how the manufacturer handles those issues that determine the quality of the company. AND... whether or not I would buy their products in the future. 

OP, If you receive a problematic Solo...send it back to Kimber for them to rectify it.


----------



## Solo

Well, I'm aware of the solo problem and also aware that some are very happy.
I called Kimber 3 weeks before I acquired my solo. I spoke to one of the customer service. I've been told not to use less than 124 period & follow the instructions!
He also mentioned kimber are not taking the problem for granted -- but short of telling me they've done some correction & adjustment on the later solo.

I'm hoping my serial number is in the new batch they implied they've done some correction.


.....ok, I did some shooting today (4/6) with my new solo using the prescribed ammo (between 124 to 147 grain).
so far so good and no issue. I shoot a box of 124 grain then 2 boxes of 125 grain. No failure.......yet!
My grouping are zhyte -- I can't figure how to correct/adjust my aiming -- to be honest, I don't have a grouping yet.


----------



## DoingOK

Congrats and enjoy it. My Solo CDP has been perfect as well.


----------



## Haas

All this talk about your new, and apparently, hard to get gun, and still no pics????? Shame, shame, shame.... :mrgreen:


----------



## yeti

Sounds like your Solo is good to go, Solo. :mrgreen: 
Yes, we are going to need some pix of that gun. I really think they look great.


----------



## Solo

.....they are all the same but when I get to Florida, I will take picture, I arranged a transfer from one state to another (FFL (Federal Firearms License)


----------



## halfmoonclip

I'll agree that the Solo may not be a perfect 'first' gun, but it is blessed with great ergonomics, trigger and sights. It takes a fair amount of handstrength to cycle the slide, but the gun is willing to chamber the first round without drama. Some pistols require a really aggressive slide wrack, but the Solo will pick up the first round as long as the slide is pulled far enough to the rear to strip it off.
Russ, whatever issues the early guns may have had, mine has been reliable as gravity from the first magazine. It has fed absolutely everything from the premium, heavy defense ammo recommended in the manual to WWB, 115 reloads, and _snakeshot_. As small guns go, it is very 'shootable'. 
For the OP, the proof is in the pudding. Take your gun out and shoot it; see how you do. If you are unhappy, post it on Gunbroker and move on, but I'm guessing that won't be your choice. The two Solos I'm aware of personally have been stone reliable and accurate.
Moon


----------



## skullfr

congrats on your purchase.I hope you are happy with it.I dont know your skill level but check into a class maybe.If you are new to firearms a class will keep you from forming bad habits.Enjoy your new weapon.


----------



## halfmoonclip

sku makes a good point; it is a tough pistol for a 'first'; think seriously about getting some training. The combination of heavy slide wrack and relatively light trigger, with a relatively small gripping surface, means you have to be aware of where all your fingers are when you chamber a round.
In your favor are good sights and an easy trigger; but you still might want to look for a .22 for working on the fundamentals.
Moon


----------



## TMN

I own 2 Solo's one for the wife and one for me! No problems after 500+ rounds! All the talk of premium ammo and I did shoot premium ammo the first couple of hundred rounds. Both guns eat my 125 gr reloads without missing a beat. Very nice summertime pocket gun! I like to carry my 1911 when I can wear enough cloths to conceal it. While I am sure all brands can have a problem you will find many people who put down Kimber's and most of them don't own one they just repeat what they have heard from others. The Solo has been sold out in my state and the dealer I go to was back ordered over 600 of the plain model and 300 of the laser grip model. They are just now getting caught up. I had to wait from December 2011 to May of 2012 for mine. If the were as bad and some report they wouldn't sell very many. Have fun at the range and if you have a problem please let us know!


----------



## halfmoonclip

Okay, mine cooked up some kind of extraction issue; spent casing left partway out of the chamber, slide flung far enough to the rear to pick up the next round, which became jammed under the first one in a double feed jam. 
Sent the pistol back to Kimber; gone two weeks, and returned (apparently) fixed. Gun was back to its old habits of eating about anything I fed it, including WWB 115s and 115 reloads, along with a couple mags of 124 Gold Dots.
Repairs consisted of adjusting the extractor and polishing the chamber; shot the snot out of it the other night without a single problem

For the OP, the Solo was never meant to be a target gun; try shooting it at 'combat' distance; aka, 21', and draw slowly and deliberately on the trigger until it goes bang. Ever shoot a revolver double action? Shoot the solo the same way.
Moon


----------



## chessail77

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## zondfive

Half moon - what does adjusting the extractor mean - how is that accomplished? I have the identical issue! Half out of the chamber. 
Z


----------



## Charlie

Congrats on your new Solo! I disagree on folks that think it's not an "ideal" first gun. If it's going to be your self-defense gun and you practice with it and become familiar with it. Why would it not be a good "first" gun? Why would a different gun be better? Any gun should be a personal choice not influenced by unknown people on the internet. If if you like it, great; if you don't, sell it. Good luck with it and shoot it often.


----------



## berettatoter

I think if you use the Solo within its parameters, it will do fine. Kimber really was pushing the envelope when making that pistol.


----------



## warcloud

my solo have preformed flawlessly with over 500 rounds of 124gr fmj great little gun


----------



## sbubrick

_I have a Solo CDP LG made last April. I have run over 600 rounds threw it. The gun has been back to Kimber the first of the year. Kimber sent a letter back with the gun stating they could not find a problem. They fired 18 rounds (3 magazines) they cleaned it, blessed it and sent it back. I have not gone to the range since it's return. Prior to sending it to Kimber I was having 7 to 10% FTE's. I bought it to use as an every day carry. Needless to say it's not._


----------



## acepilot

Oh, I was expecting HAN SOLO and his blaster! :smt043

Yes, PICS PLEASE!!

Ace


----------



## casurvivor

sbubrick said:


> _I have a Solo CDP LG made last April. I have run over 600 rounds threw it. The gun has been back to Kimber the first of the year. Kimber sent a letter back with the gun stating they could not find a problem. They fired 18 rounds (3 magazines) they cleaned it, blessed it and sent it back. I have not gone to the range since it's return. Prior to sending it to Kimber I was having 7 to 10% FTE's. I bought it to use as an every day carry. Needless to say it's not._


it well known that Solos have been plague with problems since day one, don't understand people who have not one but two that works.


----------

